# V Cube 6 Missing part



## Garmon (Dec 25, 2008)

I got my V cube 6 this morning, (black) and while I was turning 3 layers really gently (I wasn't even messing it up) I had a huge POP and pieces where scattered on the floor. 
I thought I had found all the pieces, and after an hour I had fully assembled, but there was no 'interlocking' piece/ clamp pieces, I was one short (the smaller one).
Anyway, I was actually wondering if the V-Cube company forgot to put one in, since I couldn't find it at all, and why did it POP so badly after such soft turning? 
Now I am wondering how I can get a new one of the piece.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...assembled.jpg/800px-V-Cube_6_disassembled.jpg
The pieces in the middle right of this photo, below the ones that are similar but bigger.
Also should I still solve it despite the very often pops?


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 25, 2008)

You can try to ask the V-Cube company and see if they could send you a new piece.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 25, 2008)

As far as I know a cube can't be stable without missing that kind of piece, atleast not stable enough to survive shipment.

it must be somewhere, search well, and if you can't find it, take Vulosity's advice


----------



## Garmon (Dec 25, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> As far as I know a cube can't be stable without missing that kind of piece, atleast not stable enough to survive shipment.
> 
> it must be somewhere, search well, and if you can't find it, take Vulosity's advice


It is stable, really stable, I can solve it, I carried it around in my bag etc.


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 25, 2008)

I lost a bigger part and wrote to verdes via contace, they were really friendly and fast in replying and send me 2 bigger and 2 smaller interlocking parts. If you want I can send you one of the smaller ones to you when you give me your adress.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 25, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> You can try to ask the V-Cube company and see if they could send you a new piece.



I tried that 3 months ago when I lost a piece of a 6x6 that belonged to a friend. They replied and said "we offer no such service, but could you send a photo of the piece" we did and they never replied back nor did we ever get the piece


----------



## Garmon (Dec 25, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> I lost a bigger part and wrote to verdes via contace, they were really friendly and fast in replying and send me 2 bigger and 2 smaller interlocking parts. If you want I can send you one of the smaller ones to you when you give me your adress.


That's nice of them, and a kind offer, Thankyou!


----------



## crazyasianskills (Dec 25, 2008)

Do the Dene mod on it, it helps with popping. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7579


----------

